

'Leaked' Star Wars Filmset Footage Will Fool No One - aluciani
http://digg.com/video/leaked-star-wars-filmset-footage-will-fool-no-one

======
dm2
I'm not in the video production / editing business so I have no clue whether
or not that is good, but it looks nice and the concept is interesting (behind
the scenes of Star Wars using real vehicles rather than CG).

It would be cool to have an over-the-shoulder or behind the scenes look at the
making of this video.

How many hours would it take someone skilled to create this? I'm sure the 3D
models of all of those vehicles can be resourced online in very little time.

------
mutant
wow.. digg..

Now, that's a name I've not heard in a long time.

In case you don't want to visit dig, here's the video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Snph22qSUMU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Snph22qSUMU)

------
aluciani
yeah, video is pretty impressive!

